# Snow chains won't fit on my s205



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

Finally broke down and bought snow chains for our S205. It has 31by12on 16.5 factory bobcat tires. We bought the chains at the bobcat dealership. 


So we try to put them on, for one they are way to long, bobcat still says they are the right chain. We would have to cut about 6-7 links including one of the cross chains as they are 4 link spaced. 

Plus and this is the major concern, they look like they will strike a bolt on the frame actually two bolts when run on the rear. We couldn't try it cause we didn't want to cut the new chains only to find out they won't fit. Does anyone else have this problem. It just doesn't look like there is enough clearance for chains, but a lot people around here run them.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

You have to shorten the chains. They are not machine specific. Here is a install video from tirechain.com


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can get spacers to push the wheels out an inch or two.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

I get that they are not machine specific, but they should be tire size specific. I guess that part of the problem is obviously fixable, but hate to cut into with the other issue.

I don't really like the idea of running spacers, plus. The machine is barely wider than the snowblower so I think that could be a problem. I think it is only 66" vs 68.5" 

Anybody elses clear without spacers?


----------



## bplow (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought chains for my CAT 236 from here.... http://www.tirechain.com/SkidSteerMenu.htm

They actually send me an extra 2 chains, so those were free

The chains are more universal and you will have to cut them. I fitted mine and cut them to length accordingly after fitting them (10 min. job, i used a grinder). I have yet to use them though, crappy winter for snow here.

I don't have spacers on my machine, but i have plenty of clearance from the chains to the frame. Bobcat is obviously different. I actually removed my spacers that came on the machine.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

bplow;1014211 said:


> I bought chains for my CAT 236 from here.... http://www.tirechain.com/SkidSteerMenu.htm
> 
> They actually send me an extra 2 chains, so those were free
> 
> ...


The fitment just surprised me, they were very specific when we purchased them asked tire brand and size etc... then they weren't even close.

Anyone have them on a s205. I think the problem might be that it is still a midframe loader but it has the larger floatation tire package. Thus not allowing for much frame clearance.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

It sounds as though you have (2) issues and I think that they are not related. I think that you should not have to remove so many side links that you have to remove a cross chain. I have found that chains can come in the wrong bag. I also have found that the manufacturer can change chains without informing the retailer. I would try to find out how the chain is supposed to be constructed. The number of side links and cross links is what makes the set sized for the tire. The dealer should be able to get that info from his supplier. If not find out who the supplier is and get the info yourself. I normally don't get my chains from the dealer. I get them from the chain supplier (that the dealer buys from also) and I feel that I get better service that way. 
I was not aware that you could get 12-16.5s on that small of a skid. I have that size on my A300. I hate to ask a stupid question but here goes....Are you sure that you have 12-16.5s on your S205? I would think that you should be able to fit chains between the sidewall and the frame. If you do have that tire size than you may be correct about the space between the tire and frame. You probably don't need but a couple of inches.


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

I am positive that is the size, I just looked again. 31*12on 16.5 I don't believe they are the standard 12on 16.5 that the a300 has. Bobcats website doesn't even list them. I think yours are closer to 33" tall, mine are actually only about 30" tall. 

I am sure there is someone else around for chains, but after calling around very few in our area carried anything and the bobcat dealer was by far the cheapest.


----------



## ojonesy (Feb 24, 2000)

You definitely need a minimum of 3" clearance for tire chains. It's amazing that the equip. manufacturers don't take the need for tire chains into account when they design these machines. I also wrote an article about tire chains not "fitting like a glove".

Good luck

Ojonesy


----------



## justinzich (Jan 14, 2009)

I am thinking I may have to look closer and see if I can make a set. I would really like some chains. We do a lot of rural yards and it is way to easy to slip into the ditch just a bit since everybody wants there roads opened as wide as possible. I think if I don't wrap the sidewall as far on the inside of the tire or maybe use a bit smaller chain I could get by with it.


----------

